
How do you “produce pulses of light as short as a femtosecond”? - javajosh
The Wikipedia article on &quot;Laser&quot; states: &quot;Temporal coherence can be used to produce pulses of light as short as a femtosecond.&quot; There is no reference. Is this true and if so what is the physical method used to switch this fast?
======
detaro
There is no switching in that sense, at least not necessarily:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode-
locking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode-locking)

